# Rabbit Attacks Rattlesnake



## Semper Fidelis

[video=youtube;_Ez5QPW-ku4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ez5QPW-ku4[/video]


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

This is symbolic of Easter as the serpent is conquered by the bunny.


----------



## danmpem




----------



## Sydnorphyn




----------



## kvanlaan

Thumbs up to the rabbit, but the real star of the show was Cletus, laughing in the background. Hilarious!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

From _The Holy Grail_:

Tim: There he is! 
King Arthur: Where? 
Tim: There! 
King Arthur: What? Behind the rabbit? 
Tim: It *is* the rabbit! 
King Arthur: You silly sod! 
Tim: What? 
King Arthur: You got us all worked up! 
Tim: Well, that's no ordinary rabbit. 
King Arthur: Ohh. 
Tim: That's the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on!


----------



## Herald

That was hilarious!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> From _The Holy Grail_:
> 
> Tim: There he is!
> King Arthur: Where?
> Tim: There!
> King Arthur: What? Behind the rabbit?
> Tim: It *is* the rabbit!
> King Arthur: You silly sod!
> Tim: What?
> King Arthur: You got us all worked up!
> Tim: Well, that's no ordinary rabbit.
> King Arthur: Ohh.
> Tim: That's the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on!


----------



## Devin

And I thought the Bobcat vs Rattlesnake video was impressive!


----------



## BJClark

that was funny


----------



## ChristopherPaul

I often wonder how some of these things happen to be recorded. I mean were they simply taping a snake and lo and behold a suicidal bunny appears? Or is this a reoccurring event they anticipated? I remember a long time ago watching America's Funniest Home Videos and thinking "Yeah that was funny, but why on earth would they be taping that at that particular moment?"


----------



## a mere housewife

I loved it.


----------



## JBaldwin

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> From _The Holy Grail_:
> 
> Tim: There he is!
> King Arthur: Where?
> Tim: There!
> King Arthur: What? Behind the rabbit?
> Tim: It *is* the rabbit!
> King Arthur: You silly sod!
> Tim: What?
> King Arthur: You got us all worked up!
> Tim: Well, that's no ordinary rabbit.
> King Arthur: Ohh.
> Tim: That's the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on!




Bring up the holy hand grenade!

[video=youtube;xOrgLj9lOwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrgLj9lOwk[/video]


----------



## etexas

I wish I had that Bunny! It could protect our dog and cat!


----------



## Poimen

kvanlaan said:


> Thumbs up to the rabbit, but the real star of the show was Cletus, laughing in the background. Hilarious!







> Yeah man, I tell ya what, man. That dang ol' Internet, man. You just go on there and point and click. Talk about W-W-dot-W-com. Click Click Click Click Click. It's real easy, man.


----------



## Augusta

That was hysterical!!!


----------



## etexas

"Cute Bunny." "Indeed!" :Steven King "Quitters Inc." (You King fans will get it."


----------



## jaybird0827




----------



## etexas

jaybird0827 said:


>



Lol! Jay got it!


----------



## Ivan

A bunny has to do what a bunny has to do.


----------



## Michael

Ya'll keep it down! The last thing we want is to have P.E.T.A. find out about this video.


----------



## Ivan

Ezekiel16 said:


> Ya'll keep it down! The last thing we want is to have P.E.T.A. find out about this video.



Does PETA like snakes or something? I'll give 'em a can of worms...


----------



## DMcFadden

Maybe that rabbit was related to the one that attacked Jimmy Carter during his presidency?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

DMcFadden said:


> Maybe that rabbit was related to the one that attacked Jimmy Carter during his presidency?



 I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## etexas

DMcFadden said:


> Maybe that rabbit was related to the one that attacked Jimmy Carter during his presidency?


????????I don't remember that.What happened with Carter and the Bunny? I though I remembered all the embarassing things that happened when he was in the White House.........


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

etexas said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that rabbit was related to the one that attacked Jimmy Carter during his presidency?
> 
> 
> 
> ????????I don't remember that.What happened with Carter and the Bunny? I though I remembered all the embarassing things that happened when he was in the White House.........
Click to expand...


I remember the story, but not all the details. He was fishing, or something in a boat and this rabbit swam out to the boat and tried to attack him. Mostly I just remember the news reports and Johnny Carson having so many laughs at Carter's expense.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Jimmy Carter rabbit incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## etexas

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that rabbit was related to the one that attacked Jimmy Carter during his presidency?
> 
> 
> 
> ????????I don't remember that.What happened with Carter and the Bunny? I though I remembered all the embarassing things that happened when he was in the White House.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the story, but not all the details. He was fishing, or something in a boat and this rabbit swam out to the boat and tried to attack him. Mostly I just remember the news reports and Johnny Carson having so many laughs at Carter's expense.
Click to expand...


Republican rabbit? Nice Bunny!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Jimmy Carter rabbit incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Slightly , but not by much....

 Who would take a "bet" against the idea that Andrew couldn't come up with either a quote, full article, or video on anything someone could post?

Not me.


----------

